# So what is everyone being for halloween?



## jennie2516 (Oct 19, 2005)

So what is everyone being for halloween? I was going to be a sexy cop lady, with a borrowed costume, but then my friend couldn't find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now i don't know what to do- but i def want something that i can do really crazy makeup with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 19, 2005)

I was going to be stinkerbelle. But now I'm going to this masquerade thing and I have no freaking idea.


----------



## user2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hmm maybe a Drag Queen??

Unfortunately there is no Halloween in Germany


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 19, 2005)

Hallowe'en isn't anywhere near as big a deal here in England as it is in the USA and Canada.  Most folks don't bother doing anything and I currently have no plans for that evening.  I was amazed when I was in Montreal over Hallowe'en a few years ago to see how many shops, hotels and homes were decorated.  The morning after Hallowe'en the streets were littered with remains of deceased pumpkins.

I did go to a Hallowe'en party at university a few years back and went as a vampire.  I used Bob Kelly foundation in Frankenstein Grey for a delightfully morbid look.  Sadly Bob Kelly went out of business so the foundation is no longer available.  I've never been able to get really satisfactory fangs but one day I'm sure I'll get a proper pair made by a dental specialist like Fangs FX


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 19, 2005)

a showgirl!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm being some goddess of Beauty and i'm having one of the Halloween looks done at MAC before. I'm so excited, for the last 3 years i didn' t go out for Halloween and its one of my favorite holidays.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't even know my plans for Halloween..i have no clue what to be either but I want something I get to do awesome make-up for


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 19, 2005)

Since my classmates and I are also graduate assistants, and we will be at school/work all day and much of the night, we have to look somewhat normal, so I am going to dress up as the "president" (not necessarily Dubya, but a generic president...the first female president!) and the others are going to be the Secret Service.  This way, we can all just wear suits, but my friends will be required to wear dark sunglasses, earpieces, and talk into their sleeves all the time, as well as keeping people away from me.  Talk about a power trip for me!


----------



## nphernetton (Oct 20, 2005)

If I decide to do anything....I'll probably be a sexy shop-girl.  I'm very big in the car/racing community here and the party I may attend will be for one of the car clubs I'm a member of...so what better than a sexy shop-girl, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Everyone who celebrates, have fun and stay safe!!


----------



## user4 (Oct 20, 2005)

im not dressing up this year...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i do plan on doing really cool makeup to give to the trick or treaters...


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 20, 2005)

Hopefully still employed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennie2516* 
_So what is everyone being for halloween? I was going to be a sexy cop lady, with a borrowed costume, but then my friend couldn't find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i don't know what to do- but i def want something that i can do really crazy makeup with. Any suggestions?_


----------



## vloky (Oct 20, 2005)

Nothing. I'm working a ten hour shift.  I bought a bunch of candy though and I'm having my b.f. hand it out the the kids while I'm at work.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 23, 2005)

i'm always a witch or an evil bride! I want to be something different this year, Hopefully I can make a costume in time, I'm thinking about being Betty Rubble.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 23, 2005)

a rennisance wench.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 23, 2005)

I was gonna be Cleopatra but since I don't have the time to buy a costume, I'm gonna dig through my closet and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Help!!!!*

OKay, my boyfriend got invited to a Halloween party from some people at his school(and he already knows the people going). We'll be going after I get out of work...sooo I need help deciding on something I can throw together. I don't have much money so I can't really BUY a costume persay. I was thinking something with false lashes & lots of make-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hehe* Gotta incorporate my love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooo any thoughts on what to be & what to use for the costume??


----------



## lah_knee (Oct 26, 2005)

my friend and i are gonna be THING 1 and THING 2 

its gonna be awesome im really excited. i have everything for it all ready


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 26, 2005)

We're gonna see pics of everyone, RIGHT?!?!


----------



## Alexa (Oct 27, 2005)

a vampire devil? well the makeup and hair is going to be.. idk wtf to wear though. maybe my old homecoming dress. it's red and black? hmm.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing. I don't celebrate the devils holiday. I give out candy, but I don't believe in halloween. Never did. Not even as a kid.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Oct 27, 2005)

Raggedy Ann!!  Maybe.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Nothing. I don't celebrate the devils holiday. I give out candy, but I don't believe in halloween. Never did. Not even as a kid._

 
So then why would you give out candy?


----------



## user4 (Oct 27, 2005)

what does it mean to not believe in halloween? i've heard that a lot lately and it confuses me a little. does it just mean that u dont celebrate it or does it mean that there is actually something u dont believe about it.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Nothing. I don't celebrate the devils holiday. I give out candy, but I don't believe in halloween. Never did. Not even as a kid._

 
Whoa,.. "Devil's holiday" and here I thought it was all about commemorating the souls of the dead? 

http://www.americancatholic.org/Mess...001/Family.asp

A good link regarding the origins on St. Anthony's page.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_So then why would you give out candy?_

 
Because my mother has been making me do it since I was little. She has always worked midnights-8Am so I had to do it. I still do it for her, but try and give out all the candy as quickly as possible. I shouldn't even do it since I don't believe, but it's to make my mother happy and probably so evil kids don't egg our house and cars.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_what does it mean to not believe in halloween? i've heard that a lot lately and it confuses me a little. does it just mean that u dont celebrate it or does it mean that there is actually something u dont believe about it._

 
When I say I don't believe in it that means I don't celebrate it as in like dressing up and getting candy from strangers. I always handed out the candy just because kids have fun with it and I was asked to. If I had kids though they wouldn't be celebrating Halloween. I also don't believe in the whole tradition. 

And for whoever posted a link.. here's one for you..

http://home.computer.net/~cya/cy00061.html

It's the devils holiday and I worship God not the devil.


----------



## Bexx (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Because my mother has been making me do it since I was little. She has always worked midnights-8Am so I had to do it. I still do it for her, but try and give out all the candy as quickly as possible. I shouldn't even do it since I don't believe, but it's to make my mother happy and probably so evil kids don't egg our house and cars.



When I say I don't believe in it that means I don't celebrate it as in like dressing up and getting candy from strangers. I always handed out the candy just because kids have fun with it and I was asked to. If I had kids though they wouldn't be celebrating Halloween. I also don't believe in the whole tradition. 

And for whoever posted a link.. here's one for you..

http://home.computer.net/~cya/cy00061.html

It's the devils holiday and I worship God not the devil._

 
Ok, not to induce a "flaming" but, when you see a post that offends you or you have strong religious convictions for, when it is in a lighthearted conversation such as this, I reccommend just not saying anything at all. My response to the last sentance in you post is ....Keep your beliefs re: religion to yourself. It wasnt titled "the non-devil worshipers what r u wearing for halloween" thread! GOOOSSSHHHH!  THAT IS ALL!  peace out


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

All I did was answer the question. My bad. Someone posted a link trying to prove me wrong so I posted one back. No harm done so no need for you to get all huffy about it.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, I've got nowhere to go, and no ideas for a costume. However, my daughter is gonna wear her little pumpkin hat and an orange onesie.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Oct 28, 2005)

lovejam you have to post pics of ur little girl! i think its SO cute when little girls wear a pumpkin cosutume! 

anyways! im gonna be marylin monroe! im really excited..halloween is one of my fav. holidays ever :-D My family and I are having a big halloween party this sat so im also really excited about that as well. Hope everyone else has a Happy Halloween!


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bexx* 
_Ok, not to induce a "flaming" but, when you see a post that offends you or you have strong religious convictions for, when it is in a lighthearted conversation such as this, I reccommend just not saying anything at all. My response to the last sentance in you post is ....Keep your beliefs re: religion to yourself. It wasnt titled "the non-devil worshipers what r u wearing for halloween" thread! GOOOSSSHHHH! THAT IS ALL! peace out_

 
Well said.


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 28, 2005)

For work, I'm dressing up as one our policy forms along with the rest of my unit because we're dorks like that.

For a party on Saturday and maybe on Monday for handing out candy, I have a camo corset, some big boots, a blue wig and a lot of makeup so whatever you want to call that, that's what I'll be being. 8)


----------



## lah_knee (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_All I did was answer the question. My bad. Someone posted a link trying to prove me wrong so I posted one back. No harm done so no need for you to get all huffy about it._

 
if its about beliefs than how can you PROVE it wrong? peoples beliefs and faith are not wrong or right.


----------



## Bexx (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_if its about beliefs than how can you PROVE it wrong? peoples beliefs and faith are not wrong or right._

 

Word. Our beliefs are our own "truths" regardless of what they are about. Never are they right or wrong.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_lovejam you have to post pics of ur little girl! i think its SO cute when little girls wear a pumpkin cosutume!_

 
Hehe, okay, I'll try and get a decent picture of it. She hates having her eyes open for the camera though!


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 28, 2005)

OK, I've decided.  I'm going to be ill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had a horrendous cold for nearly two weeks now.  I'm on decongestants for the twelfth day in a row and am still coughing.  At the current rate of progress I'm still going to be unwell until well into next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think it's bird flu! 

I hope everyone who is planning to have fun this weekend has a great time still.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_if its about beliefs than how can you PROVE it wrong? peoples beliefs and faith are not wrong or right._

 
What I believe is right for me. I have no religion, but I have my own faith and beliefs. I never said what I believe is right for everyone.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

  Originally Posted by Jennifer Mcfly
So then why would you give out candy?  
 

 Quote:

   Originally posted by lovemichelle
Because my mother has been making me do it since I was little. She has always worked midnights-8Am so I had to do it. I still do it for her, but try and give out all the candy as quickly as possible. I shouldn't even do it since I don't believe, but it's to make my mother happy and probably so evil kids don't egg our house and cars.  
 
Haha, True! I hear that about avoiding eggings!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_if its about beliefs than how can you PROVE it wrong? peoples beliefs and faith are not wrong or right._

 
Exactly,.. my link was just to show that there are even catholic churches that do not judge or condemn Halloween as a holiday of the "Devil" and to give another view of the holiday. I am neither for or against,.. and respect someone else has a different opinion than me. I do however think it is interesting that the link posted in response is a link to someone's opinion not sanctioned by any recognized group. I have a little insight into Wicca, Druidism, and the Catholic Church, and evil is as evil does and judge not lest ye be judged,..are my operating beliefs. Sorry if I offended with my informational link,.. not trying to discount anyone's belief here. I thought it would be taken as informational and it seems that at least most of the gals here got that.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bexx* 
_Word. Our beliefs are our own "truths" regardless of what they are about. Never are they right or wrong._

 
I'd imagine a few people would say that the belief that the earth is flat is wrong even though quite a few people still hold that belief!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I'd imagine a few people would say that the belief that the earth is flat is wrong even though quite a few people still hold that belief!_

 
LOL! Too funny!!


----------



## Bexx (Oct 29, 2005)

hee hee hee!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 30, 2005)

There are some people who dont necessarily celebrate halloween. It is very common among a lot of Christian communities. It's not that odd.  I have a friend who won't and he believes it is the Devils Holiday. Me? I think it's just the celebrating of fall coming and the harvest. 

I think though-that this post is supposed to be lighthearted-i mean cut the girl a break. She just simply responded to the question. I mean we all have our different view points on it-and just because one person has a belief that is different from the crowd-doesn't mean the post should be hijacked and trying to convince her otherwise or telling her to leave her religious convictions out of it or whatever. She has ever right to post here as we do. To me: She just stated a fact. 

I mean sometimes I hear of holidays that I dont celebrate either. I mean come on guys. I'll tell ya like my friend used to tell me: I dont agree with your opinion but I'll fight tooth and nail for you to have it. 

Now. As for what I'm going to be for halloween? A sleeping beauty. Why? I've worked all damn weekend and Im flat out exhausted!


----------



## radashes (Oct 30, 2005)

80's jazzerciser! haha Big hair, here I come


----------



## leppy (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_
And for whoever posted a link.. here's one for you..

http://home.computer.net/~cya/cy00061.html

It's the devils holiday and I worship God not the devil._

 
ahaha.. oh sigh. 

The history on that site is totally off, its sad that people will make up their own history to push or justify a belief.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 31, 2005)

I did end up dressing up. Went as "Madam Ruth" (sans gold tooth) with my Love Potion No. 9, no pics we tried to take them with a camera phone and they didnt come out. But I did get tons of sext compliments. I was thrilled,. I have a fat a** so it made me feel all purty.


----------



## MACreation (Nov 1, 2005)

a cop


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

We don't celebrate Halloween with quite the vigour you do in Nth America, but I can tell you, for Halloween I was very, very hot. The weather's really heated up just as Nov started and I ain't liking it. Pout.


----------

